# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Getting Big

## EL-Ziggy

My Coastal and JCP are starting to put on some size. Both are a tad over 6ft now. I've actually put the jungle on a bit of a diet as he was getting a little chunky. Excuse the aspen on the floor.  :Smile:

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (02-23-2018),_Alicia_ (02-22-2018),C.Marie (05-11-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018),Craiga 01453 (02-22-2018),Gio (02-22-2018),_Kira_ (02-22-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-22-2018),_Reinz_ (02-22-2018),_rock_ (04-16-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Nice!! They look pretty healthy to me. Good job 🖒

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Gio

Very nice they look great Zig.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Very nice! A carpet is definitely on my wish list.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Good looking pair you have there Ziggy. How old are they now?  

My two Jungles have pretty much stopped visibly growing at the 6 foot range. My three Coastals kept showing visible growth until the 7 foot range.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Nothing like a carpet with some size!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Thanks y'all! I really want to get some outdoor pics of these guys.

@ Reinz- The coastal will be 4 y/o in June and the jungle will be 3 y/o in July.

----------

_Reinz_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Slicercrush

Always loved the look of carpet pythons, they are definitely on my list of keepers one day! Very pretty snakes!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

Very nice!  

I could open and immediately close an enclosure and aspen would end up on the floor.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

So very stunning! <3

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Reinz

> Thanks y'all! I really want to get some outdoor pics of these guys.
> 
> @ Reinz- The coastal will be 4 y/o in June and the jungle will be 3 y/o in July.


Wow, 6 ft Jungle at 3 years. It will be interesting to see if he has another years worth of significant growth.  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Wow, 6 ft Jungle at 3 years. It will be interesting to see if he has another years worth of significant growth.


Yeah bud, and he won't be 3 until 7/30/18. He's being fed on the same bi-weekly schedule as my coastal and my female jungle but for some reason he's growing larger and faster. That's why he's on a diet. Instead of medium or large rats he's been getting smalls the last few meals. Now I'm thinking of adding another coastal or DJJ to my carpet portfolio.  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

this is my little mutt jj x jcp. She's super sweet.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-23-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-23-2018),Gio (05-11-2018),_MissterDog_ (05-11-2018),_Reinz_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## Reinz

I sure love the looks of her. You did well scooping her up.

Another Carpet sounds great!  You have a good eye for picking beauties, Im looking forward to seeing your next one.  :Smile:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Looking good!  Carpets have been tempting me for a few years, but I'm hooked on my boas for now. XD  I really need a mansion to house all the snakes I want. lmao

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I love these guys.  :Snake:   :Snake:

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-12-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-12-2018),Gio (05-11-2018),_hilabeans_ (05-12-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-11-2018),_MissterDog_ (05-11-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-12-2018),_rock_ (05-20-2018),_Sonny1318_ (05-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## Gio

> I love these guys.


You guys all look great👍🐍😊

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-12-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Wow, those are some beautiful snakes. Thanks for sharing and they do have some size to them. Awesome.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

> I love these guys.


Ziggy I don't know... I was leaning towards the Brisbane but looking at this picture I think I like the Jungle better. I'm going to have to snatch that Palmerston.
How big will she be compared the the Brisbane?

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Ricky- Jungles will average about 5-6ft. Coastals will average about 7-9 ft and the Brisbane Coastals are one of the larger localities. My male jungle is a little thicker than my Coastal right now but they're pretty much the same length. Both are right at 6ft. I'm curious to see how much larger they get.

----------

_RickyNY_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I love these guys.


Looking good!!!! ...and the snakes are too!!! Hahaha. Honestly though, I absolutely LOVE your collection!!! If I hit the lotto, I'm just gonna hire somebody to "find me one of each of Ziggys collection". I love the diversity of your collection, and you tend to go for species that aren't as common in the pet trade. I hope to follow a similar path.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-12-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> I love these guys.



This reminds me of those great family portraits from the 80s where everybody wears the same sweater.  Y'all are matching with your black & yellow!

Such stunners, Zig.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

> @ Ricky- Jungles will average about 5-6ft. Coastals will average about 7-9 ft and the Brisbane Coastals are one of the larger localities. My male jungle is a little thicker than my Coastal right now but they're pretty much the same length. Both are right at 6ft. I'm curious to see how much larger they get.


Ziggy how often do they eat when adults? I read that once a week and that they could eat large (180+ grams) rats. 
How do you feed your carpets?

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Ricky- My carpets would happily eat every 7 days if I let them. I feed my guys more like every 10-17 days depending on the size of their meal. I feed them anything from medium to jumbo rats. They also get chicks and mice as snacks.

----------

_RickyNY_ (05-20-2018)

----------

